# Question: Multiple pro-amps and power outlets....



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I remember there was a thread discusing the amount of equipment connected to the same power outlet...I recall somebody having 20 components in the same single outlet, and I think it was safe.

But when it comes to connect multiple pro-amps or equipment that needs their own 15A or 20A circuit, I'm sure is not safe to connect more than one, Right??? What do you do in those cases???

1. Install dedicated circuits for each amp/equipment???
2. Use power distribution??? if the answer is yes, How many amp capacity (I think the max I've seen is 20A)???

I'm currently using a Yamaha RXV2700 and two amps (Samsom Servo 600 and BKA1000) all in the same circuit; I never had any problem... but been wondering, What if I add another four amps :innocent:, I'm sure I'll trip the circuit breaker all the time :whistling:

For all those who use multiple amps in their set up (or anybody who can give me ideas)... What do you do??? I found  this power conditioner sequencer  online, I like it because can turn everything on with a signal from AVR in sequences, that will help so I don't have to manually turn on every single amp (right now is just two... but six :rolleyesno.

Do you think one is enough to handle six amps... or two is better??? What about the wall outlets??? One 15A/20A circuit for each power conditioner or both in the same circuit??? So many things to plan to build a dream theater :sad: :innocent: :bigsmile:


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting this question. I've been wondering the same thing. I am in the process of putting my gear together. I have 3 yamaha pc1002 and 2 yamaha p2201 pro amps bolted into a 44 space Middle atlantic rack, with vented blanks between each amp. I also have a furman ps-8r sequencer that I will be using. Then when I figure in a receiver or pre/pro, Blu-ray,Hd-dvd,SACD,Hd-Leeza,PJ,etc, It seems like this is a pretty legitimate concern.
How do you like the RX-V2700? The receiver or pre/pro is my big decision now, and the 2700 and 3800 are both on my list.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You’d be surprised, amps don’t pull as much power from the wall as you might think. For instance, ever see one dim the lights like a hand-held hair dryer will?

IOM the issue is more about making sure there is ample current than anything else. For instance, demanding passages might not be enough trip the breaker, but possible could cause voltage sag, which would reduce power output. Probably happens in the heads of people like us than in actuality though...

I’ve always used the MO we did when I was installing pro audio systems. For complex systems we’d spec separate dedicated circuits for sub amps, midrange amps, high freq amps, and electronics (mixing console, EQ rack, etc.). Carrying that over to home theater, I installed two 15A quasi-isolated ground circuits - one for my sub amp and receiver, and the other for the source components. 

Naturally, other configurations are viable as well, such as additional circuits if you’re using separate amps for the main channels. Maybe in that case you’d do a circuit for the sub amps, a circuit for the mains amps, and one for the pre-pro, sources and display. Just keep in mind that you will need a separate power sequencer _for each_ circuit with stand-alone amps.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> ...additional circuits if you’re using separate amps for the main channels. Maybe in that case you’d do a circuit for the sub amps, a circuit for the mains amps, and one for the pre-pro, sources and display. Just keep in mind that you will need a separate power sequencer _for each_ circuit with stand-alone amps...


Thank you.

That's the idea...someday to have one amp for every set of speakers (currently I have one just for the mains), subs, buttkicker, and all equipment.

I like the idea of the sequencer, so I don't have to manually turn on every amp... the rest is programed into the remote with a macro function :T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

pwest said:


> ...How do you like the RX-V2700? The receiver or pre/pro is my big decision now, and the 2700 and 3800 are both on my list.


You're welcome, I've been wondering and searching online this info... but couldn't find anything.

I really like the 2700 (my previous AVr was a Sony STR DE997), it has enough power to handle any speaker (even 4ohm loads). Depending how many HDMI components you have this AVR will do the work (3 HDMI's), just remember that the 2700 doesn't decode HD audio (DD+, True HD, etc) so it needs to be decoded by the source (that's what I'm doing with my HD DVD) an HDMI cable from source to AVR is enough...

Good luck with your set up, and happy pre-pro/AVR hunting :bigsmile:


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I was thinking one circuit for the amps and another for everything else.
I knew that the 2700 wasn't 1.3a and wouldn't do the decoding, but if I understand correctly, my Samsung BD-P2550 and Toshiba HD-A35 will both handle the decoding duties.
I've got a Sherbourn PT-7000 Pre/Pro with 5.1 analog inputs and 80hz fixed analog x-over, with a Zektor HDS4.1 Multichannel audio switcher. This should mean that I'm home free, but the Sammy has 7.1 analog outs, and although there isn't much 7.1 source material now, there will be more as time goes by. Also some people feel that the sound is better over the hdmi. I don't know if I could hear an improvement or not. All I know is that if it's better, I want it. You realize that this will never end. This may have occurred to the manufacturers.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

pwest said:


> I knew that the 2700 wasn't 1.3a and wouldn't do the decoding, but if I understand correctly, my Samsung BD-P2550 and Toshiba HD-A35 will both handle the decoding duties.
> I've got a Sherbourn PT-7000 Pre/Pro with 5.1 analog inputs ... but the Sammy has 7.1 analog outs, ...


You're correct (that's what i do with my HD DVD).

Here is a picture of the RXV 2700 back, I haven't used that way, but aparently the multichannel input can be used as 7.1 :huh:


----------

